# Pickeral Lake outing



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

You guys have plenty of ice out there. The canal between Pickeral and Crooked is safe, but I would spread out if you guys make the walk. That's always the thinnest ice because its shallow and bordered by swamps on both sides.

Didn't see anyone out, but I passed by some old holes on the far side of Pickeral. Both lakes were making ice this afternoon.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Thanks.....


----------



## mike h (Jan 11, 2003)

Do any of you guys have a guess how far of a walk we will have might bring a smaller shanty if its a long drag.


----------



## Tattoo Mike (Jan 7, 2002)

I am gonna try to be there but it dosn't look good as of right now.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

If you park at the launch it won't be a long drag at all, Pickeral is a rather small lake. I park on the other side of Crooked because I like the hike, its only two miles or so.


----------



## mike h (Jan 11, 2003)

Thanks for the info YPSIFLY. TATOO MIKE hope you can make it tuesday.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Yeah, the lake is only 53acres in size and drops off quickly. We should be fishing 40 yards from shore.


----------



## COHO (Jan 16, 2003)

hey guys, i,m not sure but i think i only live about 10 mins. from this lake your talking about. i have never heard of it but would like to give it a shot, cause zukey lake is slow slow slow. keep us posted on your scouting mission.


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

Hhhhmmmmmmm......Tuesday......maybe. I would like to give Brest Bay another shot, but I would like to hit this one also.

Feb 2, I think I can make that one.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I was beginning to think everyone lost interest in this outing. I thought it might get cancelled. Glad to see it's still going to happen. I'm thinking we should start early enough that we can switch lakes though if the fish aren't biting. There are plenty of other lakes nearby, ie. Half Moon, Hiland, Crooked, Silver, Gosling, Joslin, 4 Mile and Chemung shouldn't be too far either.


----------



## Tattoo Mike (Jan 7, 2002)

I'll find out hopefully tomorrow if my wife got the day off. If she did I'm there.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

I am planning on fishing Pickerel 2/2, looking forward to meeting a few of you. 

Here's some info on bait shops. The closest one is North Lake Country Store, 

20941 N Territorial Rd
Chelsea, MI 48118-9112
Phone: (734)475-1115

They are located at the corner of Hadley and N. Territorial Roads. Call to see what bait they have in stock. They usually have minnows but it's best to check. They are open until the evening hours on Sunday.

The other store is:

Mill Creek Sporting Goods
8180 Main St
Dexter, MI 48130-1044
Phone: (734)426-3445

They are located in the village of Dexter, near to the fire/sherriff station, next to the bridge over Mill Creek. They always have minnows, usually have wax worms, but close at 2pm on Sundays. 

Some of you locals in the area may know of other shops that are open on Sunday in the vicinity. 

I fished Pickerel today and the ice was good. Learned a thing or two from a regular, hope to put that advice to good use! :wink:


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Did you do any good Kroppe? Never mind, I just saw your other post.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I think the party store in Hell sells bait too but don't hold me to it. 

I'm tempted to go out there today,but......there's a ham in the oven.....and....I REALLY like ham.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

aww, go to HELL ypsi..... sorry, just couldn't resist.... about how long of a drive would it be from the lansing area???


Steve


----------



## Tattoo Mike (Jan 7, 2002)

The party store in Hell does not sell minnows. The closest one i found with a good selection of everything is on Big Portage lake but I can't recall the name.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Hey Msuiceman,

I would tell you the same but it looks like you are already on that campus. lol 

It should take you less than an hour to get there. 

Its been a few years since I have bought bait in Hell, I bought crawlers there a few times, but I thought I saw a minnow tank there years ago.


----------



## Tattoo Mike (Jan 7, 2002)

Yeah they have a tank but not in operation. If they arn't gonna use it again I wonder if they'd sell it? They may carry them in the summer not sure.


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

The Hardware store at Big Portage sells bait, including minows. He is located about 1/4 mile east of the public launch. I do not remember the name of the road that is on, but its on the south side of the lake.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

McGregor road?


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Yeah that's right!!!!! I AM THE ONE WHO LANDED THAT BEAST!!!!! 

The fishing was slow but the trip was worth it. I finally got to meet Kroppe! Fishing with Gunrod, River Rat, and kids was fun, I'm glad they got to catch some fish before the day was over.

I stayed out until 3:30 or so and even tried fishing the middle of the lake with no luck. 

Where the heck was everyone else?


----------



## mike h (Jan 11, 2003)

Guys sorry i didnt make it. you would think after all of the talk of 2/2 i wouldnt forget it was my wifes BIRTHDAY. and before you ask yes i am in the DOG HOUSE .


----------

